# Trim up or down while docked



## Rotund One (May 19, 2009)

I recently began keeping my boat in the water at the dock through the summer months. I have a 21 ft. Robalo, powered by a 1997 Merc. 225 outboard. While at the dock, is it best to trim the motor all the way up, keeping 99% out of the saltwater and if so, are there any ill effects?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

you dont need to keep trim cylinders extended, as they can rust. If you trim it up lock it up and pull trim cylinder rods in.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

keep the motor all the way out of the water. Growth will begin to grow inside you exhaust housing, water jackets, and who knows else. I dont know about mercurys but other motors have a high trim lock for this particular application. If you boat isnt painted keeping your boat more then a few days in the water could lead to some major cleaning. Barnicles will begin to attach just after a few days.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Keep em up or risk galvanic corrosion... Cleaning will be you last concern should that happen.


----------

